
Yes, it is worse than the flu: busting the coronavirus myths - kgwgk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/01/yes-it-is-worse-than-the-flu-busting-the-coronavirus-myths
======
bdcravens
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453541)

